# lug pattern help



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello All,
Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!
I need to know if wheels from a Kubota L2900 will fit on a L245?
I have an opportunity to buy some at a good price but they are 100 miles from me and I do not want to drive that far only to find out they will not fit.
The man selling them cannot tell me and the Kubota dealers I have asked cannot or will not tell me if they are interchangeable.
So if one of you Kubota Guru's could help me I sure would appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Why don't both of you measure the bolt lug patterns on both wheels in addition to the lug bolt hole or stud size. 

http://www.mrt-wheels.com/boltpattern.html

Then you will know if they will work.


----------

